
Shame on the EPO for its legal threats against TechRights author - yuhong
http://www.fosspatents.com/2015/11/shame-on-european-patent-office-for-its.html
======
yuhong
And part of what they uncovered was EPO favoring Microsoft and other large
companies patents.

